# Fitting aftermarket wheel rims



## 92 Sinatra (Jul 9, 2002)

Before everybody starts blasting me, I have already done some searches on this, but so far I've not come up with the specific information I need.

Also, I hope you'll forgive me because before I make any such purchase as I'm considering, I always examine it from a number of angles. Why? Number one, I don't want to buy any equipment that might hurt my car; two, 400 bucks + shipping (which is about what just the wheels will cost) is a lot of money to me. It's not as though I'm in any hurry; I won't be rushing out to buy everything this weekend.

So--at least, speaking to people who are sure you know what you're doing--please feel free to correct me or direct me to reliable sources of information.

I've got the stock 13" rims on my car, but I'm thinking of putting aftermarket wheels on there. I'm proceeding on the assumption that these steel factory rims conform to bolt pattern 4-100mm with a 40mm offset.

I'm very favorably impressed with the way Voxx ERG rims look on my car in a virtual mounting (link to ERGs on Voxx site below). I haven't found anything else that I think compares favorably. This is almost purely a matter of aesthetics and personal taste. The factors I like:
1. approximate 40mm offset (easy on the bearings, no spacers necessary);
2. 4-100 bolt pattern;
3. wide "jumbo" spokes;
4. absence of straight lines;
5. oval cut-outs;
6. frosted aluminum non-chrome finish.

http://www.voxxwheel.com/wheelERG.html

I've looked around quite a bit, and in my opinion those thin-spoked rims which are so popular nowadays don't look right on a Sentra B13 chassis; it's like hanging a pro football jersey on some skinny kid. Those spidery rims look good in front of 4-wheel drilled 15" disc rotors & monster calipers but almost silly on a car like mine.

Likewise I want to avoid chrome.

Nobody has been able to tell me if the Voxx rims I like will actually fit my car. The ones I'm considering are 16x7.5 in 4-100.

Can anybody tell me for certain if these will fit okay? If I buy them I'll mount tires in size 205/40-16 to keep the stock tire circumference almost identical.

Thanks for any help you might provide. . . .


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

yeah, they'll fit , but is 400 for the wheels only?, cause you can get a better brand or even 17's for that price , also 205/40/16 ride really ruff (speaking from exprience) IMO.


----------



## 92 Sinatra (Jul 9, 2002)

Yup. 89 bucks a pop mail-order is the best price I've seen, so I'm figuring low 400s including shipping.

Have you seen a nearly identical rim at a better price?

And how can you be certain that these will indeed fit? Is it the bolt pattern & offset? I'm trying to learn all these details. (Also waiting to hear from the Voxx staff, if they'll return my e-mail inquiry.)

And wouldn't a larger-diameter wheel than a 16" ride even rougher?

Thanks!


----------



## blazinSE-R (Dec 25, 2002)

I dont know if this applies to non sr20de B13's sentra's, but here are the specs as far as I know:

offset: +38
bolt pattern: 4x100
hub diameter: 59mm

If the rim fits all those specifications, it should fit no problem.

Yes, a larger diameter wheel generally rides rougher, but it all depends on tire size, brand, etc.


----------



## 92 Sinatra (Jul 9, 2002)

*Fitting details*

Thanks.

I've been told to "watch the offset," and it makes sense that if you get that wrong, you can grind down bearings & races in a hurry.

Does a difference of 2mm or so on offset make a big difference?

And "hub diameter". . .uh-oh, bro--haven't given that much consideration. I guess this should be listed by the manufacturer? And generally a cap goes over it anyhow? Am I on the right track here?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

I too like to do my research before I buy, especially when it comes to my car. - 1991 B13, Japanese version.

After much reading I will be putting on my car - again personal taste etc. - the following:

Wheels: http://www.firenzewheels.com/rin_106eng.htm

Tires: Falken zx-502 series, 205-15-50

Apart from this I am presently reading on upgrading my brakes/rotors. From all indications, a simple plugNplay option would be to use the NX2000, 1991-1993 rotors. 

If any one can provide more opinions on this, much appreciated


----------



## blazinSE-R (Dec 25, 2002)

yeah, hub diameter. I believe thats what its called. Many 4x100 wheels are designed to go on honda's, which have smaller hubs (?) than nissan. Some wheels will fit no problem, but some may need to be drilled out a bit to fit a nissan. Its a pretty simple fix if it needs to be done. Most manufacturers will not list this because they probably assume that you have a honda. If you dont want to have to find someone to "bore out" your wheels, then I would check with the manufacturer to ensure that they will fit


----------



## gtr_b13 (Mar 27, 2003)

yea dude go for it i say so. i have 16`` motegui mr7`s on my sentra they fit great just dont lower your car 2 inches youll have to shave ya finderwells they rub the sides. and in the front you have to cut out a procetive gard out cause when you turn hard they rub hard on the plastics.


----------



## 92 Sinatra (Jul 9, 2002)

Hey 6037PBB--

As far as those brakes go, ga16det has made this brake upgrade & he reports great results. You can scroll up in this thread & find his page on cardomain. (This guy is into some serious turbonics & all--just have a look: big-bore mandrel-bent tubes & other scary hardware going everywhere.)

I'm no expert on this, but from what I've read you can buy the brake kit new (from Mossy or someplace, maybe $600 all told), but there are ways to do it less expensively, if you can find a good salvage yard. If you go that route for the calipers, it would be wise to follow ga16det's example & get new Nissan seals for the pistons. No reason to cut corners or take chances on the gizmos that bring your car to a stop. Also you can actually bleed brake lines single-handed--but I definitely prefer having a buddy around for that.

You can go the full route & replace the rear drums with discs, too--but also from what I've read, some folks have done that & been disappointed, as if the rear discs were not worth the time, money & trouble.

The laws of physics dictate that as you brake (which is technically an acceleration in a planar vector diametrically opposite that of the vehicle's direction of travel & momentum), the car's inertial mass & center of gravity shift forward. This compresses your springs, explaining why the hood dives under hard braking (and conversely, also why all those old Road Runners & other Chrysler vehicles that were jacked up so high in the back at a standstill would hunker down & flatten out about 130mph). So the front brakes on any vehicle will always do the lion's share of stopping.


----------



## 92 Sinatra (Jul 9, 2002)

6037PBB--

If your B13 is the Japanese version, does that mean you have RHD?


----------



## gtr_b13 (Mar 27, 2003)

im not sure if you'll have rwd on a japaneese b13 but i did have a great idea. i looked up the spec's of my b13 and the spec's on a 240 sx and i found out that everything is almost the same and all you really need to do is to get a shorter driveshaft. but if you can get that to work you'll have a bad ass b13 with rwd light as hell and you'll have a vertically opposed sr20de engine w/ at least 200hp stock.


----------



## 92 Sinatra (Jul 9, 2002)

*Not what I meant, bro (some acronyms)*

RHD = right-hand drive (steering wheel on right), as in England, Japan, Australia

RWD = rear-wheel drive (as opposed to FWD, which is front-wheel drive--NOT 4-wheel drive)

AWD = all-wheel drive


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2003)

I do have a RHD B13. In fact I belive you guys will know the type of B13 I have as the Sentra-E.

Thanks for all the advise.


----------

